# April Caption Comp



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Here we go guys.
No sponsors, no prizes, just a bit of fun.

If there is plenty of enthusiasm i'll throw up a pole to see who gets the wit of the month badge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Zombies... There's no escaping them


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nah, it doesn't smell like pee, it looks to me like you shat yourself.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Feel like I'm being followed...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, the front of the yak seems to be riding high since I passed that Ninja swim training school.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bag limit of 2 and I still got room for one on the front.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'm on, but how am I going to get to his fish box to steal that schnapper I saw him catch?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeepers! The leeches are massive out here!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Fish ID please!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcH4LiIAAAOVgEABAIA3bN0gIAAiKepvVNo1PI09QpkxMgyMgw9JxnrWvzJpY3LZosI3PyoBdCB6qv0XckU4UJDB+C4i


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

These things put up a good fight but they are a bastard to clean and fillet.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't wait to get a trolley so I don't have to lug this around everywhere.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Keza finally figured out how to get in on the people smuggling gig.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

The latest wave walker victim is unceremoniously returned to shore.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Paddle faster dammit, he's gaining!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Paddling long distances my body gets really tired, so now I always carry a spare.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm sick of other kayakers hanging around my arse trying to pick up my gps marks.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Boat People! They'll do anything to get here.....


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

New Paddle $250.0
New Glass bottom kayak $4000.0
New fish finder Priceless.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

You fart one more time and you can spot your own fish.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah finally found your uncomfortable seating problem! No it is not your seat. Dude you have piles. :shock:


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh goody, should I feel honoured or humiliated?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

scoman said:


> Oh goody, should I feel honoured or humiliated?


Definitely honoured. No offence, just a bit of fun and feel free to look back and suggest a pic for the next one.
You have 'squidley' to thank for digging it up.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Human centipede.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What are the chances of him sitting down when I was stealing his wallet. Sheeesh


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Due to budget cuts, the Navy were forced to revise their covert insertion methods...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Due to budget cuts, the Navy were forced to revise their covert insertion methods...


Most sailors deny that any covert insertion goes on within the navy.


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Actual quote from the day:

"You're a big f*cker aren't you"

Hope you are enjoying the new location Scoman too. Any fishing options where you are?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Trials of the new baked bean propulsion system are proving promising.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll just put a red flag and a light on the back of the arrow. They'll never notice.


----------



## beatsworkin (Mar 22, 2012)

Again proof that kayakers are better than boaties....boaties only have their own head up their arse.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thats it for salt water for me.
as soon as i get back to patwahs house, i'm cutting the arse out of these pants and joining him for a bit of fly fishing

[nsfw]

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/nsfw]


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

what are you doing on line pat, i thought one direction were playing at the canberra entertainment centre tonite.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

3 degrees port


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Kayak Fishing, obvioulsy one person here has the wrong idea....


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll show him... The bastard pissed on my nippers!


----------



## jim142 (Nov 22, 2011)

Na...... didn't do any good on the snapper but I think I caught Harold Holt.


----------



## jim142 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beware of spawning numbrays!


----------



## jim142 (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you a dead-beat Kiwi, malingering in Australia?
Behold your future mode of repatriation, if you don't get your arses out of here now!
Yours sincerely because this is in writing,
T. Abbott


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Dammit, he's stopped kicking - looks like I'll have to start paddling...


----------



## stertz (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm riding starfish


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

human sashimi for dinner?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Tiger Woods kayak fishing, caddy and all.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Perils of kayak fishing too close to the Gap


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Perils of kayak fishing too close to the Gap


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

tailed by a crack addict


----------



## bluepoles (Mar 2, 2011)

The first deaf and blind kayak fun day didn't get off to a great start


----------



## bluepoles (Mar 2, 2011)

"Your lying again Nigel"
Literal Society Club meet


----------



## Lonk (Oct 22, 2012)

Batron said:


> Ah finally found your uncomfortable seating problem! No it is not your seat. Dude you have piles. :shock:


----------

